# Teen gets 7 years for robbery of NSA workers



## Brill (Mar 29, 2012)

http://www.hometownannapolis.com/ne...-gets-7-years-for-robbery-of-NSA-workers.html

Rob a Federal worker, go to juvenile detention, which is ironically just across the street!

http://virtualglobetrotting.com/map/oak-hill-youth-detention-center/view/?service=0


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 29, 2012)

lindy said:


> http://www.hometownannapolis.com/ne...-gets-7-years-for-robbery-of-NSA-workers.html
> 
> Rob a Federal worker, go to juvenile detention, which is ironically just across the street!
> 
> http://virtualglobetrotting.com/map/oak-hill-youth-detention-center/view/?service=0


Wonder if they will visit him while he's in.  I would, then tell him I was banging his old lady.  Bwahahaha


----------

